# chain steering wheels



## eazylowrider (Sep 24, 2005)

i dont know if this should be considered interior or not but my friend is trying to get a chrome chain steering wheel but his dad says that in the winter the wheel is going to be cold and in the summer the wheel is going to be hott because it is sitting outside is this true or not and is there a way you can get a airbag in there or is he screwed?


----------



## AK47FLEETWOOD (Dec 2, 2005)

AIRBAG??? WTF/


----------



## eazylowrider (Sep 24, 2005)

safety airbag the 1s that save your life


----------



## BIG SHAWN79 (Jul 22, 2005)

''saftey first'' I always say


----------



## eazylowrider (Sep 24, 2005)

yeah true that


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

buy a volvo then, ain't no way you're gettin an airbag in a chain steering wheel!


----------



## AK47FLEETWOOD (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eazylowrider_@Dec 6 2005, 07:42 PM~4351265
> *safety  airbag the 1s that save your life
> *


 :uh: in a chain steering wheel? :uh: just wear a fukin helmet u retard :uh:


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

no u cant put an airbag :uh: i have one and i live in vegas and in summer time that fucker gets hot and cold in winter but i live with it it aint shit


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Get a remote starter, or wear gloves.


----------



## eazylowrider (Sep 24, 2005)

hey ak47 why dont you suck my dick you fucking ****** you fucking country ass bitch hey ima going to go home get drunk and beat my wife all day get the fuck outta here fucking cowboy


----------



## D-BOY (May 16, 2005)

I never had a chain wheel but I had a grant wood wheel and in the summer it got so hot I would avoid driving the car


----------



## eazylowrider (Sep 24, 2005)

damn that sux


----------



## UNIDOS (Jan 27, 2004)

that is the funniest thing I ever read, an air bag on a chain wheel, OMFG.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Just use a velour steering wheel cover and when the wheel cools off or gets warm take it off

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eazylowrider (Sep 24, 2005)

yeah but then the cover wouldnt match the interior ya stupid fuck


----------



## sanantonioroller (Dec 8, 2005)

air bag in a chain steering wheel? is this guy serious????? :uh: pendejo! :biggrin:


----------



## eazylowrider (Sep 24, 2005)

fuck you *****


----------



## TEXASSYNDICATE (Dec 8, 2005)

HEY HOMIE U GOTTA SMOKIN SOME GOOD STANK TO BE WILDIN OUT LIKE THAT FOOL, A AIRBAG IN A CHAIN STEERIN WHEEL? ***** YOU'S CLOWNIN!!! :roflmao:


----------



## eazylowrider (Sep 24, 2005)

i dont fucking know i dont have no car and it was my boys fucking questins not mine so yall can get off deez nuts i told him that it couldnt be done but he wanted me to post it up and all yall haters can suck my balls


----------



## BUDSMOKINNIGGA (Dec 8, 2005)

DONT U GOT A GIRLS ''BRATZ'' LOWRIDER BIKE?


----------



## eazylowrider (Sep 24, 2005)

yeah why?


----------



## BUDSMOKINNIGGA (Dec 8, 2005)

HOW MUCH THEY RUN? I WANNA BUY ONE FOR MY LIL GIRL?


----------



## eazylowrider (Sep 24, 2005)

there only 100 dollars you can get them at walmart,target, and toys rus there pretty good ive been adding new parts to mine and shit


----------



## BUDSMOKINNIGGA (Dec 8, 2005)

YEA ITS WEIRD CAUSE THEY BOYS FRAME, BUT LOOK GIRLY


----------



## UNIDOS (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eazylowrider_@Dec 7 2005, 07:49 PM~4358771
> *yeah but then the cover wouldnt match the interior ya stupid fuck
> *


you make the cover.. damn baltimorons

I am not the one trying to put an air bag on a chain wheel


----------



## eazylowrider (Sep 24, 2005)

like i said that was my dumbass friend whoo wanted to do it he had me post it up ok god damnit i tried telling him it ouldnt work but he was like come on just make a topic and i said fine now i can prove him wrong and show him a bunch of assholes on here and budsmokinnigga yeah all they are is boys frames with girl stickers


----------



## BUDSMOKINNIGGA (Dec 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eazylowrider_@Dec 7 2005, 11:38 PM~4361473
> *like i said that was my dumbass friend whoo wanted to do it he had me post it up ok god damnit i tried telling him it ouldnt work but he was like come on just make a topic and i said fine now i can prove him wrong and show him a bunch of assholes on here and budsmokinnigga yeah all they are is boys frames with girl stickers
> *


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eazylowrider_@Dec 7 2005, 11:38 PM~4361473
> *like i said that was my dumbass friend whoo wanted to do it he had me post it up ok god damnit i tried telling him it ouldnt work but he was like come on just make a topic and i said fine now i can prove him wrong and show him a bunch of assholes on here and budsmokinnigga yeah all they are is boys frames with girl stickers
> *



He could have one fabricated with just chain in place of the steering wheel "ring" and then keep the factory airbag. Just a lotta $$$ to make something that looks like sh**. Oh and smoke sumthin man, cuz ya seem a lil flustered


----------



## eazylowrider (Sep 24, 2005)

yeah your rite cash money speed its been awhile since i blazed up i think i mite get a few bags


----------



## zooter86 (Dec 4, 2004)

I got 1 & I live in chicago. Summer is hot, winter is fuckin cold, but I just wear gloves in the winter till the car heats up & in the summer I drive w. the windows down. Yea sometimes it sucks, but I think it's worth it.


----------



## 83lincolnboy (Dec 8, 2005)

if u gotta old school lowrider u gotta roll wit a chain wheel, new luxury ass models get all that comfort and shit, old ghetto rides need the chain wheel. its all about the style, once u see the wheel and put it on the last thang on ur mind will be how comfortable it is and if it get hot or cold, trust me ya wont care cause u'll be happy about ur wheel


----------



## eazylowrider (Sep 24, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## KCJester07 (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eazylowrider_@Dec 6 2005, 07:42 PM~4351265
> *safety  airbag the 1s that save your life
> *


the first to kill you you mean. There was a study a while back that airbags do more damage then they do good. I will NOT drive a car WITH an airbag.


----------



## eazylowrider (Sep 24, 2005)

yeah i know i heard something about that to i wouuldnt want something bangin me in the face and shovin my nose up in my skull i aint trying to die from whats supposed to save you but thats my homeboy he wants 1 with an airbag he acts so retarted sometimes


----------



## SwitchBladeCustoms (Aug 8, 2005)

its' "retarded".......

This is like the pot calling the kettle black right?


----------



## ghettoslick1 (Jun 14, 2005)

first i felt bad for u cause everyone was giving u a hard time till some one was trying to help u and made a joke and u got all pissy like a little girl riding a brats lowrider bike and started making racists remarks personaly i think a red neck racest bitch like u should be banned from this site and just for the record im white and i find ur use of words foul i guees this proves all white people DONT THINK ALIKE try to learn respect for other cultures after all the art of lowriding came from chicono pride u ass hole :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :burn:


----------



## eazylowrider (Sep 24, 2005)

if i was a ******* than i wouldnt have eazy e in my signature dumbass and im not racist my friend that wants a airbag in his chain steering wheel is chicano retard his name is carlos tobar so dont judge me if you dont even know me ok bitch i just called him **** cuz i figured it would affend him so fuck off


----------



## SwitchBladeCustoms (Aug 8, 2005)

"If I was a *******, then I wouldnt have Eazy E in my signature dumbass! Im not racist my friend that wants an airbag in his chain steering wheel is chicano retard. His name is Carlos Tobar, so dont judge me if you dont even know me ok bitch? I just called him a **** cuz I figured it would offend him so fuck off!"

at least you learned how to spell retard correctly..... :uh:


----------



## eazylowrider (Sep 24, 2005)

i know how to spell retard :guns:


----------



## layinempres (Dec 14, 2005)

you must be one dumb mother fucker what are you thinkin or what are they thinkin thats one that dumbest things I have heard all day


----------



## eazylowrider (Sep 24, 2005)

what the fuck are you talking about?


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AK47FLEETWOOD_@Dec 6 2005, 10:38 PM~4352690
> *:uh: in a chain steering wheel? :uh: just wear a fukin helmet u retard :uh:
> *


:roflmao: i dont think he knows what a chain steering wheel looks like.... :roflmao:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KCJester07_@Dec 10 2005, 02:58 PM~4379562
> *There was a study a while back that airbags do more damage then they do good. I will NOT drive a car WITH an airbag.
> *



That's the stupiest thing i've heard in awhile. More harm than good? WTF? Then why would they be using more and more of them in more and more cars. I think you got your info all twisted somehow. :uh: :uh:


----------



## ghettoslick1 (Jun 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eazylowrider_@Dec 14 2005, 06:58 PM~4407225
> *if i was a ******* than i wouldnt have eazy e in my signature dumbass and im not racist my friend that wants a airbag in his chain steering wheel is chicano retard his name is carlos tobar so dont judge me if you dont even know me ok bitch i just called him **** cuz i figured it would affend him so fuck off
> *



ayo...you can have easy e, jay z, ice cube and whoever up in ya damn sig.

but my point is this...as DUMB as your original question was...did anyone come out they mouth and call you a dumb ass white boy???

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

yeah, exactly.

...and ain't it always the racists to point out all their minority friends???


----------



## eazylowrider (Sep 24, 2005)

i wouldnt care if someone called me that


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UNIDOS_@Dec 7 2005, 05:19 PM~4358534
> *that is the funniest thing I ever read, an air bag on a chain wheel, OMFG.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Just use a velour steering wheel cover and when the wheel cools off or gets warm take it off
> ...


YEah I had one on my Monte all threw high school ....SUM BITCH DOES GET HOT AS A MO FO...so I just got a velour cover very cheap and very cool!


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

Fuck airbags, if you crash it will just pop up and break your nose. I'll be flying through my window but at least i wont be caught of fire along with my car :biggrin:


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Dec 21 2005, 08:48 PM~4455457
> *Fuck airbags, if you crash it will just pop up and break your nose. I'll be flying through my window but at least i wont be caught of fire along with my car :biggrin:
> *


i wrecked my regal that had a chain steering wheel, even tho i was only going 35 that fucker broke three of my ribs, coulda had something to do with me weighing 250 pounds tho......


----------



## MRBROUGHAM (Dec 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by warning_@Dec 21 2005, 10:50 PM~4456990
> *i wrecked my regal that had a chain steering wheel, even tho i was only going 35 that fucker broke three of my ribs, coulda had something to do with me weighing 250 pounds tho......
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Dec 15 2005, 04:42 PM~4413519
> *That's the stupiest thing i've heard in awhile.  More harm than good?  WTF?  Then why would they be using  more and more of them in more and more cars.  I think you got your info all twisted somehow.    :uh:  :uh:
> *


well it may seem stupid to you,but I say airbags are worthless pieces of shit!

seatsbelts are great, and if the seatbelt does its job, the airbag has no purpose.

I dont see why, in a wreck, while I'm being held back from flying to the front of the car by a restraint strap, a big thing comes flying at my face VERY FAST. it aint like in the movies, airbags deploy like the speed of light, and that shit fucked me up. GM should pay my dental and surgery bills, I'll just deal with the huge scars on my de-haired arms.

If you're wearing your seatbelt, and the vehicle is designed with 'crumple zones', airbags have no purpose! common sense tells me that.

It's like a helmet wired with explosives, it really makes no sense.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
as far as hot in the summer,yes, but have someone sew up a velour 'wrap' for the top section, with velcro or somethin so you ccan take it off.


----------



## MR7.62X39 (Dec 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MRBROUGHAM_@Dec 21 2005, 10:51 PM~4457000
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Dec 28 2005, 05:57 PM~4502271
> *It's like a helmet wired with explosives, it really makes no sense.
> 
> *


LoL, thats funny shit. Your right homie they are considered "punch bags" cuz thatsw pretty much what they do when you sit too close , but I'm just gonna stick with technology on this one though and whenever possible, i'll have the bag in front of me so i don't end up toothless or dead. Seen to many people die because of lack of one or a faulty restraint to hold them back from breaking their face on a dash or steering wheel.


----------



## Cali-m-pala (Dec 4, 2005)

I think you can get that wheel bagged from airbagit.com ... :biggrin: dam I had to homes,,,its all good though, atleast you are tryin to be safe


----------



## travieso1967 (Jul 24, 2005)

I have a 14" chain on my 85 regal====== and here at fort knox...... summer gets fuk'n hot so I have scorched my hands numerous times and the winter time the steering wheel gets ice cold (enough to hurt your hands), but thank god I have the car in the shop right now getitng the engine switched out...
I would have any other steering wheel though... love the look people give me when they get a look at my steering wheel


----------

